
Will Mexico Get Half of Its Territory Back? - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/06/opinion/will-mexico-get-half-of-its-territory-back.html?_r=0
======
tangus
The answer is no, we all know this. It's an unfortunate title that provokes
useless knee-jerk reactions. The author's main point is in the last three
paragraphs:

>Three centuries before the ancestors of Mr. Trump landed on United States
soil, there were Mexicans in that northern territory known as New Spain and
Mexico. But neither they nor their descendants are even symbolically part of
American national pride; rather they are objects of stereotyping or emblems of
a disgraceful past that has remained, to a great extent, in obscurity. It is
time for it to come fully into the light, to be recognized and vindicated.

>For us Mexicans, this is the chance for a kind of reconquest. Surely not the
physical reconquest of the territories that once were ours. Nor an
indemnification that should have been much greater than the feeble amount of
$15 million that the American government paid, in installments, for the stolen
land. We need a reconquest of the memory of that war so prodigal in atrocities
inspired by racial prejudices and greed for territorial gain.

>But the best and most just reparation would be American immigration reform
that could open the road to citizenship for the descendants of those Mexicans
who suffered the unjust loss of half their territory.

~~~
jacquesm
That main point has _just_ as little chance of success as the lead-in,
_especially_ in the current climate in the United States.

Mexico has an excellent chance to improve the situation though: rely less on
the United States as its major trading partner. That is something under their
control and something that actually would move the needle.

------
jacquesm
Totally out of touch with reality. The only way Mexico would get this
territory back is by waging war on the United States _and_ crucially, winning
that war.

This isn't going to happen.

Mexico has a hard enough time to control events inside its own borders.

~~~
pmyteh
The article's quite clear that there's no possibility of the territories being
returned (and, indeed, that the lawsuit probably won't even be successful).
But this is a political act, not really a legal one, and the aim isn't really
to recover Texas.

~~~
jacquesm
It's theater.

~~~
Entalpi
It's about making a point, bring awareness, create a forum for discussion,
spreading information.

~~~
dogma1138
No, it's theater it's like Russia trying to claim back Alaska, they probably
have a better legal ground and a much bigger agency trying to (re)enforce that
request via other means.

------
ace_33
Click bait

~~~
Shivetya
not only that but another lame attempt to get in more bashing. This site is so
easily manipulated it is getting pathetic.

------
aaronharder
Sorry to point this out, but Betteridge's law of headlines seems to apply very
squarely in this case.

------
mumpy
Why is a piece on a likely upcoming political hack based on a legal hack
flagged? If we don't accept this one, lets drop all the non-tech.

~~~
forthefuture
> lets drop all the non-tech

Sounds good.

